# 3 EYZ bbq class anouncement



## Mutha chicken bbq (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey all, 
We are having a bbq class in PA. if anybody is interested. Nothing held back beginner or pro, this class is for you. You can sign up on our website www.3EYZbbq.com hope to see you there


----------

